# Antex CS18 Soldering Iron



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

I cannot find how to change the tip on my new soldering iron. Can anyone help please?
I don't like to twist or pull too hard in case it damages the element.
There are no instructions with it and the Antex website is closed until 4th January 2011.
Thank you.:4-dontkno


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks like it is a pull off off.

Have a look on the Farnell Electronics website Product info PDF here


----------



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

Thank you for your reply DonaldG.
I have read the pdf you suggested and although the CS18 is listed in the table, my soldering iron differs to those pictured, in that it has not got the black spring clip around the shank of the tip.
I have just tried pulling it, twisting it, and it will not budge.
The soldering iron is new, so nothing to do with heat residue.
I am in the UK, don't know if the models differ in the USA?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi tech no :wave:

Whilst Antex do make some good soldering-irons, the occasional 'strange' one does slip through, now and again.

Is it possible the circular spring-clip has slipped off? I've literally had a spring-clip snap in half whilst it was in its stand!

Check closely around the end of the 'bit' where it fits over the element, to see if that gives any clues about it's fitting. Also, a 'slide-on' bit for Antex irons has a tight-fitting slot either side, as shown in the diagrams in the links above. Can you slide a small screwdriver or knife-blade in the slot and try to prise the 2 halves open slightly?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I knew you were in the UK, that is why I checked out Farnell, one of the biggest UK electronic component suppliers - The pdf was for the UK products...

If the iron tip has the has the slots in it as shown on the images, then it will pull off. Giving it a rotational force will help to free it up. 

HOWEVER, if it is new and has failed in some way, don't mess with it. Return it to the point of sale and ask for a replacement or refund on the grounds that *"It is not fit for purpose"*.


----------



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

Thank you for your replies DonaldG and WereBo, you have been most helpful.
I realised you were in the UK DonaldG straight after I posted my reply, sorry.
I caught hold of the element firmly today and pulled on the tip and it finally come off. There is an internal spring clip, instead of an outer one.
The tip comes off the element so much easier now.
Do you think this is a newer design than the ones shown in the pdf, with the external spring clip?
I don't know if you could help me with a minor problem on this forum. If I go into my profile on here and select my system it shows my new one with the i7 processor, however if I click on the drop down box, under my name, when asking a question, it shows my old system, the Packard Bell one.
I have written twice to the support section but no reply. Can anyone help with this please? 
I have tried to get it to switch over but no luck.
Thank you again. :smile:


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Click on *User CP* Look at the list on the left



> If I go into my profile on here and select my system it shows my new one with the i7 processor


edit this under *Edit Your Details*



> if I click on the drop down box, under my name, when asking a question, it shows my old system, the Packard Bell one.


edit this under *Edit Options*


----------



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

Thank you gcavan for your info. I have tried this about 4 times in the past and it still shows my old system spec.'s in the drop down box, under my name when I post on the forum.
However, as before, all of my details and new system spec.'s are correct if I select what you just told me to do, that is what the public can see.
Can you see my new i7 system spec.'s when you use the drop down box under my name?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Once you make your changes, do you scroll to the bottom of the page and save them?


----------



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

I have been saving my changes every time gcavan. I have just tried again.
If I select "see what the public sees of your profile" there is nothing wrong, my whole new system is there.
I just can't make out why my old system is still under my name in the drop down box, although if I go into my profile, under "User CP", it is no longer there.
Perhaps it is only me that can see this error, it's only a minor niggle. It might be a problem though, if I ask a question and the person answering is looking at my old spec.'s.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you tried clearing your browser-cache?


----------



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

I clear my internet browsers about once a week WereBo. I use Firefox mainly but have Internet Explorer too. I use CCleaner for this.
I have been trying on and off for about 6 months now to alter my system spec.'s. There is definitely an error there.
Can you see the Packard Bell system or my newer i7 system in my drop down box under my name?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

In your user Control Panel select *Edit Options* found in the left hand column under the heading "Networking". In the window marked "Thread Display Options" make your changes and select "Save Changes" at the bottom of that page.

I still see your old specs on your profile.


----------



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey SABL you sorted it. Thank you for your help. :smile:


----------



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

I read on a forum that someone filed the chromium plating off the Antex tip before tinning?
Is this good practice?
I know the plating is meant to be there to make the tip last longer. :4-dontkno


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Arrrr...ya be sportin' the correct specs!!

Don't know about about removing the chrome plating from the tip....:4-dontkno. I would think the tinning process would provide the needed protection.....but, if it was not considered as needed the OEM wouldn't waste the $$ on the process. Then again, if it makes it look pretty......

Hang on til the experts make a comment......the only things I solder are copper water lines and larger electrical conductors....:laugh: I use torches and larger soldering guns.....


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Although I do very little soldering nowadays, when I was electronics repairs, I never bothered filing the plating off the tip.

Having said that, some tips aren't so well plated and the constant temperature extremes can cause the plating to flake off, ruining the solder-joint - If that happens, file the plating off the tip's working face only, to expose the copper underneath, then fire the iron up and apply solder to protect the copper and prevent it oxidising.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't forget to flux the tip first, before tinning it though... The solder will not adhere to the tip otherwise... You would be surprised how quickly they oxidize.

I need a new soldering iron... both my electric irons are shot and my torch/butane iron refuses to light anymore...


----------



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks SABL, this Antex soldering iron must seem very small to what you are used to. :wink:
Thank you for your tip WereBo, I will remember that if the plating does come off in time. :smile:
Do you have to use flux before tinning the tip gavinzach, even if you are using solder with a flux in it? If so, is the flux the same as I have for plumbing work or is it a special soldering one? Thank you for your tip too. :smile:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

If you are using solder with flux in it , that is all you need.

Keep a dampend cloth to wipe the hot tip clean from oxidised lead, then 'tin' the tip with a touch of the fluxed solder.


----------

